# sig sauer mosquito .22 cal Pistol



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

I went up the the new gun shop in town and they had one didnt seem to badly priced its the same size as my Sig .40 

so I thought it would be a nice cheap gun to shoot.

I have seen some old reviews that and not one seems to like them (read them after I bought it) 

Seems they Jam and dont shoot Cheap ammo to good

I ran 100 rounds out of it today and did not mis feed or Jam not even once 

so maybe they have changed the thing around a bit


any way whats your guys feeling any one own or shoot one

scott


----------



## mgarrett88 (Jan 17, 2007)

my cousin has one and it is awsome never fails


----------



## north_of_mackinaw (Sep 2, 2003)

Now, this is wierd! I was just looking at one of those the other day and thought it would be a good buy, inexpensive to shoot etc..............and here someone else is talking about the exact same pistol. I'm planning to pick one up in another week or so. Glad to see someone else has one and seems to like it ok.


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

north_of_mackinaw said:


> Now, this is wierd! I was just looking at one of those the other day and thought it would be a good buy, inexpensive to shoot etc..............and here someone else is talking about the exact same pistol. I'm planning to pick one up in another week or so. Glad to see someone else has one and seems to like it ok.


If you read the reviews on the internet there is nothing good about them 

but I have shot 450 rounds out of mine now not a problem at all and I still have not clean it

so most be they worked the bugs out

I love it

scott


----------

